# Was there ever a solution to epg for series 1



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi all. I've still got my series 1 hanging around in my stores and was wondering if there was ever a solution to getting epg data into the machine?

Roy


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Where the heck you been for the last six months, Roy? Check-out the S1 forum on here and also www.altepg.com


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

In my best fast show impression. 
This last 6 months id be mostly in.......china......


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

blimey, 23 pages of hard reading.. Where the hell have I been!

Interesting read thou..


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

royfox said:


> Where the hell have I been!


China. Is your memory going as well


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol.. Actually yeah.. Old age creeping up...


----------

